# alpink presents Spring Brake 2016 1/64 slot car drag meet



## alpink

*SPRING BRAKE 2016*
Saturday April 9 2016​
1) TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5) AFX/M A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6 )4GS&D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7) I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams

*BLUE COMET MC*
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473

Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, _*MAXXTRAXX*_ drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
:roll: :woohoo: :roll:​


----------



## Punisher2009

Damn I wish Texas was closer! LOL!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'll be there for Alpinks inaugural race ????

Always a great time.


----------



## SlickRick

What do you run for voltage?


----------



## alpink

24 volts for all classes


----------



## alpink

looks like we are gonna have some more racers attend.
tune em up guys


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Bump up. Getting close .

Look out!!!


----------



## Frank Broughton

Punisher2009 said:


> Damn I wish Texas was closer! LOL!


6 hours for me...

Al, what are braids and shunts?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Braids are a little copper braid you solder to the front of the pickup shoes like what came stock on a Super II. 

Shunts are little wires that connect the electrics on the bottom of the chassis that go directly to the pickup shoes .I'll get a pic .Standby.


----------



## Frank Broughton

ah... okay... thanks I see....


----------



## alpink

well said Joe!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> well said Joe!


I got you Al ?


----------



## Gear Head

Hmm, sounds tempting.


----------



## alpink

everyone is welcome.
if you are tto far away and still want to compete, consider a proxy entry.
send a car and one of our guys will race it for you.
this is the first time we are aoffering proxy entries at a live event, so bear with us.
PM me for shipping address and know that car must arrive by April 4 to be entered.

if you are close enough to attend in person, come on out and join the fun


----------



## TheRockinator

Dang, my best car has springs in place of brushes. No class for me to enter. Actually ONLY Drag car I have,

Later The I have not taken it apart since I built it over 10 years ago as I'm afraid I'll mess it up Rockinator


----------



## alpink

Rock, I respect that.
I strongly suggest you do not take it apart.
but, I think you have the skills and time to put together a competitive car for one of the classes.
in any case, thank you for posting


----------



## marzzz23

Hey Al, in class 3 the mod tjets, can they have wheellybars?


----------



## alpink

all classes may have ( and are recommended ) wheelie bars EXCEPT 100% stock t-jet.


----------



## LDThomas

Rail height?


Thanks!


----------



## marzzz23

Cool.


----------



## alpink

LDThomas said:


> Rail height?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


my caliper measures it at 019 to 020.
I don't have a micrometer.

if anyone has a max trax and can share their rail height for the "L" rails it would be helpful


----------



## marzzz23

Alpink, is there anywhere to get modded tjets to run in class 3?, i am sure down the line I will be able to build my own. Not set up for that yet, and I would like to run in that class. Thx


----------



## alpink

there will be loaners that might be for sale at the meet


----------



## marzzz23

alpink said:


> there will be loaners that might be for sale at the meet


Lol.......Know any for sale before? Like now......:tongue:


----------



## marzzz23

Can a dash chassis be used in class 3?


----------



## alpink

marzzzzzzz, not at this time. we will be having a discussion at the April event regarding DASH chassis.


----------



## marzzz23

Sorry so many questions, just psyched for this event, i was just curious. Got someone helping me with chassis, me and the kiddo are coming prepared. Gonna take notes too!
One more question , lol. What controllers are generally used, personal or? What do u reccomend?


----------



## alpink

there are controllers supplied, but racers may use their own.


----------



## marzzz23

Hope I am not too annoying........:woohoo:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

It's all good. How else do you expect to be prepared. 

Enjoy and good luck ??


----------



## LDThomas

alpink said:


> my caliper measures it at 019 to 020.
> I don't have a micrometer.
> 
> if anyone has a max trax and can share their rail height for the "L" rails it would be helpful




Thanks.


Glad I asked. I was expecting something in the .014" to .016" range.


----------



## alpink

I cannot verify the accuracy.
I have looked on various sites for better figures, no success.

folks interested in sending proxy (mail in) entries should PM me for a mailing address and ...
PLEASE ... PLEASE .... PLEASE ....
have entries to me by Monday April 4


----------



## marzzz23

Not sure if this is a crazy question or not, can more than one car be entered per class for one driver? 
Is there a fee also? If not was wondering if we could do a cash race for Resindude or something g like that?


----------



## alpink

*addditional info*

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, MAXTRAX drag strip
T/JS body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott. Wheelie bars are permitted in all classes EXCEPT TJ/S 100%stock tjet.

Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class per driver

The club is located in Skippack PA near the intersection of
Routes 113 & 73.

* From Rt 202, take Rt 73 (Skippack Pike) West for 7.6 miles to Rt 113 South .7 miles to Mensch Road (first left after Skippack Firehouse). After left on Mensch, go one half mile to clubhouse on right.

* From Rt 422, take Collegeville exit to Rt 29 North. Go 4.7 miles to Rt 113 North, then 2.9 miles to Mensch Road. Turn right on Mensch, go one half mile to club house on right.​
sorry guys, forgot to include this


----------



## marzzz23

Thanks.........can't wait! 2 cars per class, oh boy!


----------



## alpink

update on rail height.
I have seen some guys with similar track describe it as .013
as I said, with my caliper it seems to be a consistant .019 everywhere.
I'm not sure about when this track was produced and it may very well have been by the original owner of MaxTrax.

just under two weeks till race day..
Happy Easter


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

So, I'm probably going to bring a couple Dash chassis' tuned up so we can see how these babies go!!! I'll probably set em up for stock tjet and Pro-Stock ?


----------



## marzzz23

Anyone else excited for Spring Brake? Only a week away, who is coming? My son Devin and I will be there!


----------



## alpink

guys ....
anyome sending proxy entries to my race has to send them to me
they should have left already to get here in time, but there still is time.

.....I have gotten a PM that someone sent his in the mail to the Blue Comets Motorcycle Club ....

I don't know how that is going to work. i don't live there, Hank doesn't live there. I know of no one who lives there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Question on the original tjet skinny tires guys. 

What do I soak them in to get some bite and life back into them? I don't have wintergreen here so, Anything I may have here already??

Thanks


----------



## toomanyhobbies

I posted this in another thread here. 

Anyway, Vitamin Shoppe sells oil of wintergreen. No need to soak the tires. Wipe it on with a toothpick just before you run and you will have the traction you seek. Make sure your shoe pressure is adjusted right! Don't want to be pulling wheelies without the wheelie bar in stock! This probably won't do anything for rock hard tires but works great on supple t jet tires.

I'm sure someone will loan you a capful at the race if you can't get any by then. Best to buy some and practice launching with it at home.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks. Got it


----------



## marzzz23

Only a few more days!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Al, will the long tjet guide pins work on ur Strip?


----------



## alpink

Joe, it might.
I cannot find any of mine right now to check


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> Joe, it might.
> I cannot find any of mine right now to check


OK, I'll bring some and see

BTW, do you consider MEV bodies to be illegal for the stock tjet class Al?


----------



## alpink

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> OK, I'll bring some and see
> 
> BTW, do you consider MEV bodies to be illegal for the stock tjet class Al?


SPRING BRAKE 2016
Saturday April 9 2016

1) TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5) AFX/M A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6 )4GS&D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7) I/S Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473

Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, MAXXTRAXX drag strip
*TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.*
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Allrighty Al. No need to yell lmao!!!!

But, I can't find on MEV's site where it says how he makes them .They look injection molded to me. But OK!!


Only 2 days away guys!!!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Doors open in 13 hours &#55357;&#56448;


----------



## marzzz23

Just picked up two nos tjets fresh out of the box for tomorrow. Can't believe these things are 46 yrs old. Excited!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

marzzz23 said:


> Just picked up two nos tjets fresh out of the box for tomorrow. Can't believe these things are 46 yrs old. Excited!


Polish the heck out of those babies!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Had a blast as usual at the Race. 

Always good to see the fellas .I missed the last couple races due to some health issues, but spent some time getting my guns ready and did ok. 

It was great seeing everyone. Till next time......... ✌


----------



## wheelszk

Was that yesterday? darn, missed it again.


----------



## alpink

Spring Brake report
April 9 2016

First and foremost I want to thank Hank Galloway for his assistance in renting the Blue Comets Motorcycle Club hall, recovering a wayward package sent to the halls address in error and setting the banquet tables up while I set up the track Friday night.

Big thanks to Tom Stumf for supplying Henry J bodies to each entrant and bringing RRR and DASH products for racers to purchase.
Darryl Lindenmuth donated some bodies for prizes, Joe Skylark donated a Randy Matlock custom resin body and other items for prizes, Dennis Sieck sent some cool race stuff along with Slot Lodge stickers and I provided numerous resin bodies from various makers along with silicone slip on tires.
1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th place engraved plaques for each class.

Welcome to new racers Dave Marsh and his son Devin Marsh along with world famous Tom Stumf.
Welcome back Joe Skylark, Winston and Gat who have been MIA for quite awhile.
Thank you to the regulars: Hank, Jim P, Kelvin, Cordell, Joe Loh, G$, MAC, Tom P, Darryl, Tony, ED, and Bill B.
we had some mail in (proxy) entries from Rob (blackoxx), E C Bill, Dave SR and Dave JR to help bolster the fields.
So, that makes 21 registered racers and a total of 149 entries in 7 classes of 1/64 scale drag racing.

I was unable to complete the portable ¼ mile MaxxTraxx track, so I took my 1/8 mile WIZZARD track powered by a variable 30 volt, variable 10 amp power supply. Power taps are in the middle of each 6' section and at each end of the track for reliable electrical conductivity the full length of the track.
6' of steel bar provides the shut down.
Timing provided by TrackMate Drag Pro 3000.

as you might imagine, this was a full day of competition and fun.
As usual we got started qualifying an hour late (I will try to work on that so we can get done earlier) and racing went smoothly after that.
Some surprises, some upsets and many great side by side races throughout the afternoon.

Complete details (to the best of my ability) and pics real soon.
Stay tuned


----------



## Gear Head

Sounds like it was a great success!

Word on the street is that Joe was cheating.


----------



## alpink

Spring Brake 2016 racing results

TJ/S
TQ Jim P Willys 0.965 
1st Jim P Willys 0.969
2nd Ed White Camaro 1.070
3rd Jim P Camaro 1.103
4th Skylark Gran National 1.168
LOW ET Jim P Willys 0.962

TJ/PS
TQ Skylark 65 G S 0.909
1st Ed 67 GTO 0.921
2nd Skylark 65 G S 0.898 
3rd Ed 68 Firebird 0.910
4th Skylark green Corvair 0.911
LOW ET Skylark 65 G S 0.898

TJ/M
TQ Skylark Cheetah 0.574
1st Skylark Cheetah 0.610
2nd Joe Loh Daytona Charger 0.756
3rd G$ Camaro 0.798
4th Tony Lola 0.805
LOW ET Skylark Cheetah 0.574

AFX/S
TQ Joe Loh Orange Charger 0.591
1st Skylark 55 Chevy 0.616
2nd Skylark Blue G N 0.590
3rd Joe Loh Orange Charger 0.579 R
4th Gat NoMad 0.606
LOW ET Joe Loh Orange Charger 0.579

AFX/M
TQ Winston Vette 0.454
1st Skylark Camaro 0.496
2nd Skylark Turbo Car 0.485R
3rd Jim P Blue Vette 0.481
4th Winston Vette 0.770
LOW ET Winston Vette 0.452

4G/S
TQ G$ Whit Dragster 0.592
1st Darryl Army Dragster 0.606
2nd Jim P Yellow Dragster 0.700
3rd Rob Pink Rail 0.686
4th Dave GTO 0.887
LOW ET G$ Whit Dragster 0.592

I/S
TQ Winston Vette 0.444
1st Winston Vette 0.429
2nd EC Bill Pink Vette 0.522
3rd Darryl Chevelle 0.479
4th Gat Chevy 0.500
LOW ET Winston Vette 0.429


----------



## alpink

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/Spring Brake 20160409


view of 1/8 mile WIZZARD from starting line


tower command central


Hank and Tom Stumf


Skylark, Phantom(Tom P), Devin and Joe Loh


proxy entries from Dave SR and Dave Jr


proxy entries from Rob (blackoxx)


proxy entries from EC Bill


----------



## alpink

*more pics*


TJ/S winner Jim P 0.969 Willys


TJ/PS winner Ed Shultz 0.921 67 GTO


TJ/M winner Joe Skylark 0.610 Cheetah


AFX/S winner Joe Skylark 0616 55 Chevy


AFX/M winner Skylark 0.496 Camaro


4G/S winner Darryl 0.606 Army dragster


I/S winner Winston 0.429 Vette


----------



## alpink

Phantom


Kelvin


Swampy and Tony


Cordell


Winston


Bill B


MAC


----------



## alpink

Joe Loh and MAC


Joe Skylark, Joe Loh, Jim P and Tom S


Dave and Devin Marsh


Ed Shultz


Joe Skylark, Tom S and MAC


Gat


----------



## alpink

*tour of the pits*


----------



## marzzz23

Just wanted to chime in on how much fun I had at Alpink' s Spring Brake . Want to thank Al, Hank and the Blue Comet MC for hosting the race. Everyone welcomed my son ,Devin and I as this was our firstevent, was a real pleasure to meet andracewithall of you. Highlights was getting 4th in the 4 gear stock class and when Devin had a perfect reaction time and everyone gave him some nickels. He had a blast and drove alot of the proxy cars with great success. Special thanks to everyone who donated prizes. I only wish we had some more events to go to!


----------



## LDThomas

Looks like it was a very nice event. Grats to all. Special shoutout to Black Oxx with his 'place' in 4- gear.


----------



## tomhocars

Thanks to joe65skylark toscano for taking me to al pinks drag race.I had a great time.I love big time drag racing so ho drag racing was a right up there with the fun.Al pink worked his butt off to put on a great race.I got a couple of .003 lights but a lot of red lights trying for the .000 reaction times.These guys came to race.Lots of 55 chevys which I loved.I'll be there at the next race and i plan to do better.Thanks guys,T om Stumpf


----------



## marzzz23

It was nice to meet you Tom, you and joeskylark were especially nice to my son Devin, i appreciated that alot. Can't wait to see you guys again! 
Dave Marsh


----------



## Dushkwoneshe

.
Good show, Al... Especially liked the Pit*/*Pit Box photos...

I had to *steal* the pic of you & Darryl, to send to my Bestus Bud,
Darrell (US Army, Ret.)... He did get a kick out of it... I did have
to throw in a Navy barb at him with the email... We have constant
Army*/*Navy wars... All in fun...

Joe, you were handing out some major spankings... Congratulations...

And 'Grats to all of the participants... Looked like too much fun...

John
.


----------

